

Kosmix, a mahalo competitor - angie
http://www.kosmix.com/topic/barack_obama

======
SwellJoe
I'd be curious who uses Mahalo? And for what? It's very pretty, but it seems
like just a nicer looking version of dmoz.org (where I've been an editor off
and on since its first year or so of operation, and I'm still not convinced it
is all that useful) with less data.

I searched for a few Perl-related subjects that I'd been searching for earlier
in the evening ("function prototypes", "core modules in 5.6 and 5.8", random
crap like that) and it brings back pretty useless and unrelated results:
"Herbie Fully Loaded", "X-Perl" (a WoW add-on?), and "Aaron Miles" (who I now
know is a second baseman for the Cardinals). So, I guess it is actually a bit
more like Everything2.com rather than dmoz. Random crap linking off to even
more random crap (but it still looks a lot better). I did learn about Kate
Moss and her see-through dress, along with the aforementioned baseball player,
so my available trivia has increased, but I didn't find anything I was looking
for.

